# Update on Tilda!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Something amazing happened today and my sister wanted me to let you all know 
She has been working on taming three times a day for the past week and a half. 
She would put her hand in the dove's cage and everything, and she had let her get pretty close as of today but not really done much. 
Well, earlier this afternoon, Miss Tilda the Diamond Dove stepped right onto her hand to eat some millet! It was totally unexpected--she had some seeds in her hand to sprinkle on the bottom of the cage so she could forage, and Tilda just hopped on like nothing had happened!

My sister is ecstatic--the hard part is over! It'll be much easier for her to continue taming now.

Also, Princess Mallorn met her briefly without breaking quarantine. Tilda is kept in the office because it has fully closing doors (not just open doorways like Mallorn's living room), and these doors are made of glass panels that you can see through. Mallorn likes to have flyarounds while Tilda has her doors closed for quarantine reasons, and she perched on my finger and I commanded her to look at the "peasant" bird on the other side of the door. She was unimpressed and squawked to show her indifference before she flew back to her castle and preened :laughing:
Thanks for letting me share this milestone with you guys!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh wow congratulations to your sister and Tilda that's fantastic news 
As for poor Princess Mallorn - what an awful thing it must be for her to share her home with a peasant - perhaps Tilda will be her servant


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

The happiest moment after that much patience is when they response


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Oh wow congratulations to your sister and Tilda that's fantastic news
> As for poor Princess Mallorn - what an awful thing it must be for her to share her home with a peasant - perhaps Tilda will be her servant


Thank you Niamh  I'll tell her. Mallorn is just being such a diva   Hopefully she doesn't try and make her do stuff for her like pick up her toys or give up her veggies when they meet in two weeks! 


chirper said:


> The happiest moment after that much patience is when they response


I agree  Thank you!


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Congratulations to your sister. What a milestone. I didn't even know that doves could be tamed!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Let's hope not!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Didoushkaya said:


> Congratulations to your sister. What a milestone. I didn't even know that doves could be tamed!


Yes, the specific species of "Diamond Doves" are very domesticated (they live wild in Australia, like budgies, but were bred as pets in several different mutations), and apparently are very receptive to human contact, very gentle, and as easy to tame as any hookbill. Who knew, right?


----------

